# Anyone ordered from Ali-Bongo?



## Viracocha711 (Mar 4, 2007)

Just wanted to hear any comments about these guys, if anyone has ordered from them? alibongo.co.uk 


Thanks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to hear any comments about these guys, if anyone has ordered from them? alibongo.co.uk
> 
> 
> Thanks!


*Sorry never heard of that seed bank before. *


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone else ever heard of ALIBONGO.com?


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 6, 2007)

I never have sorry Slim


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 7, 2007)

I was thinking about it as well...Just trying to get up the nerve to do it. I want to start a grow so that I do not have to ask others to get for me since I am disabled and can't drive. But once I get started I think I will feel better...I will be the only one who knows, I will not be selling any, it is just for my pain and for relaxing to get to sleep.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey OpenCountry...I emailed Alibongo and asked several questions, like do the ship discreet; can I request my info be deleted; and they said they do ship very discreet (not gonna mention details, but sounded very good to me) and yes one could request their info(name) be deleted from their records. If you want more details you should email them so that you can get a feel for them on how they answer your questions. 

 I may place an order very soon since I do feel better after the email reply I got...I got the reply within 24 hours and that was a good sign to me as well.

Anyway, if I do place an order i will keep you posted, ok? If you do please let me know what happens as well, thanks.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, have you tried emailing other seedbanks? I have not made up my mind yet...?


----------

